# Gun store hours



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I would like to let those who might be interested, that I am finally keeping normal store hours at the gun store. Sunday, and Monday Closed - Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday 10AM - 6PM - Friday 2PM - 6PM - Saturday 10AM - 6PM. I still don't have a giant list of inventory, but it is getting there a little bit at a time. I do have a handful of Glocks, and a couple other brands. Also have a few rifles. Just remember that special ordering is absolutely not a problem. Also have a little bit of Mossy Oak stuff in the store. Mostly t-shirts ( long, and short sleeve ), and a few different size of pants. As soon as I see how these are going to do, I will get more of a variety. Make sure you come and see me sometime. I belive that I can be very fair with my prices. 

Also, if anyone would like to follow the store go to my home page ( https://www.baywatcharms.com ), click on the like button. I am planning on keeping it updated with new information that comes my way. I will also do sales, and such from time to time strictly for the FB followers. Hope to see some of you soon.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Maybe just me but link is broken


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.baywatcharms.com/


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

I can open the website, but nothing on there works. I've clicked on every option, but nothing happens. :no:


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Linky no worky


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Patoz same here after my first post few days later tried it again and it worked. Got to the site and no other links work. I do want to drop by the shop but I am almost never on that side of town. I have a CPA over there I will be visit early next month and will have to drop by.


----------



## FOODDUDE (Oct 3, 2007)

*Bge*

Hey Tim , This is FOODUDE you built a top and tower on my Grady White a few years ago . The boys got a BGE from you and gave it to me for Christmas . I love it ,have cooked twice already , overcooked ribs a littlte bit first try, but cooked a couple of butts for New Years day and they were great , Thanks for all the info you gave my son , thanks !!


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

FOODDUDE said:


> Hey Tim , This is FOODUDE you built a top and tower on my Grady White a few years ago . The boys got a BGE from you and gave it to me for Christmas . I love it ,have cooked twice already , overcooked ribs a littlte bit first try, but cooked a couple of butts for New Years day and they were great , Thanks for all the info you gave my son , thanks !!


Glad you are enjoying it. Come by the gun store some day when you are out.


----------

